# Any other bikes comparable to Electra Bike Townie geormetry?



## Mean Bone

My wife wants to begin riding again but is looking for something comfortable like the Townies and Cruisers by Electra Bike. She's a leisure rider and wants to accompany me on rides like this.

However, reading the reviews there seem to be occasional quality issues. This will have to be an out of town purchase making returning to the dealer a bit of an ordeal, so I'm looking for something with similar geometry but better quality.

Thanks!


----------



## il sogno

How about the Bianchi Milano.


.


----------



## Mean Bone

That's pretty close.

She complains that she doesn't like leaning forward which the Cruiser/Townie accommodates with a lower seat and higher bars. In fact, she has begun to get numbness in her right hand when riding her traditional mountain bike.


----------



## il sogno

Mean Bone said:


> That's pretty close.
> 
> She complains that she doesn't like leaning forward which the Cruiser/Townie accommodates with a lower seat and higher bars. In fact, she has begun to get numbness in her right hand when riding her traditional mountain bike.


She'd really be stylin' with the Milano.


----------



## pdh777

Second the Milano - great all around city bike. More practical function than the Townies. Lose nothing in the style department


----------



## Cruzn4fun

So, what did you do? I rode a Townie in Cape Cod a couple of weeks ago and "fell in love." Thinking about purchasing it and am searching around for informations. What happened?


----------



## Mean Bone

We've come close to buying twice since this was posted but I can't get her to pull the trigger.

 

It'll happen, though . . . eventually.


----------



## cdhbrad

My wife bought a Townie 7 speed in Oct. 2007, after recovering from a knee replacement, and has put over 4,000 miles on it since then. She's worn out two chains, original freewheel, and original tires. That's to be expected as a good part of her riding is in a nature preserve on unpaved trails. Otherwise, the bike has been great for her. Your wife is missing out on the fun.


----------

